# Tall Rider on a 58cm??



## arondan (May 27, 2008)

Hey fellas, first post here.

Wondering if someone out there has an opinion on this...

I just upgraded my road bike to a six13, 58cm. I just had my first ride today (40mile) and I was stopping about every 10 miles for adjustments (seat, bars, pedals, cleats, etc.)

Anyway, at the end I think it felt pretty good but I've got a nagging feeling about size. I'm 6'3" and my previous bike (Specialized A1 Road) was a 60cm.

The frame calculators all tell me I'm a 60cm... but most of my height is in my legs, something like almost 51%. The store only had a 58cm and the guys there were telling me they "thought it looked right on me" but I unfortunately did NOT get a chance to test ride a six13 60cm.

Anyway, is it somewhat common for a taller but leggy rider to ride a slightly smaller frame? Like I said, at the end of the ride it felt pretty good, but there is quite a large height gap between seat and bars. FWIW, the bars on the cannondale are actually a bit higher than the specialized, I guess due to the new, beefy MTB-style carbon tubes.

Thanks

-Aron


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Convention would say you should be on a bigger size. That's not taking into account all the other variables, like flexibility etc. I'm only 6 feet, and a 57 or 58 is about right for me. Did the guy fit you, or did he just say, "Ah, that's about right?" If all they had was a 58, I would say it was more than likely a case of him wanting to get rid of inventory. Just my guess, YMMV.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

I'm 6'3 also and I ride 57/58, for me a 60 feels way too big, I'd rather be on smaller, but what matters is what fits YOU.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm 6'3" but have relatively short legs & a long torso. Depending on geometry, I can ride bikes from 59 - 63. IMO the most important dimension is toptube length.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Why Was This Deleted?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Stop worrying.*



arondan said:


> The frame calculators all tell me I'm a 60cm...


Nowadays, there's no way to say you're a certain number. Brand A's 60cm may fit you exactly the same as Brand B's 58cm and brand C's 61cm. The frame calculators can't know all the different ways bikes are sized now, which makes them basically worthless for anything but establishing a rough starting point.

And yes, long-legged riders often prefer slightly smaller frames whose shorter reach accomodates their short upper bodies better. Better to jack up the seat post a bit than to shove the saddle all the way forward and get a super-short stem because the bike is too big horizontally.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Post a pic of you on the bike for real feedback


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dizzy812 said:


> Post a pic of you on the bike for real feedback


Not sure if that would be helpful. Fit advice based on a casual photo of someone sitting on a motionless bike tends to be more amusing than useful. Anyhow, the advice given by everyone was real enough


----------



## onebaduce (May 23, 2008)

I'm 6'3" as well and I just got fitted for my new bike as. I have a 60cm six13 on order. I shopped 5 stores and everyone tried to sell me what they had in stock. Where I purchased was the most professional shop and they were the only one to fit me properly before I even got to test a bike.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Clearly there's a range of opinions here (in MY opinion, a 6'3" guy on a 58cm bike would look like he was escaping from a circus). For what it's worth, though, I'm a hair under 6'4" and ride a 64cm Atlantis and 65cm Rambouillet. My previous 62cm Allez feels far too small for me since I bought the larger bikes--I don't see how I ever rode it for five years.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

lol @ the circus comment


----------

